# Getting lenses Painted?



## Ed. (Oct 30, 2008)

I am a nikon user, and i am personally a big fan of nikkor lenses in White, more so than black (the few i've seen in white such as 70-200mm). 

If you buy a factory nikkor lenses in black, can you make them white? Can nikon paint over the factory black and make white lenses? Or mabey change factory black to white caseing? obviously i want to know if this can be done without hurting internal glass and components, and if it was able to be done would it be cost effective (i don't wanna pay huge money, regardless of lens).


----------



## Ptyler22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Now I have no idea, but I would think it would be really expensive to do that. You might be better off just buying this one:  http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/701396/0?keyword=white,nikon#6314759


----------



## redtippmann (Oct 30, 2008)

That is one snazy lens! I agree with Ptyler22


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 30, 2008)

hahaha! I hear it will even increase the quality of your photos if you get a custom paint job on your lens.


----------



## notelliot (Oct 30, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I think the paint on lens is anodized, so they would have to disassemble the whole lens to bake on the new paint.



sounds about right. voided warranty, comin' up.


----------



## Ed. (Oct 30, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Now I have no idea, but I would think it would be really expensive to do that. You might be better off just buying this one: http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/701396/0?keyword=white,nikon#6314759


 
Thanks for the lead, I'll look into it.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I get flames on mine???


----------



## aadhils (Oct 30, 2008)

Just dab whiteout on it and voila a cheap way to paint them!


----------



## Ed. (Oct 30, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Can I get flames on mine???


 


aadhils said:


> Just dab whiteout on it and voila a cheap way to paint them!


 


Alleh Lindquist said:


> hahaha! I hear it will even increase the quality of your photos if you get a custom paint job on your lens.


 
i'm enjoying seeing that you guys joke around in this thread, but this could be viewed as mockery to some people, i'd appresiate you to stay on topic or stay out, no offence to you, no slinging crap, just advice and or knowledge please.


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 30, 2008)

Ed. said:


> i'm enjoying seeing that you guys joke around in this thread, but this could be viewed as mockery to some people, i'd appresiate you to stay on topic or stay out, no offence to you, no slinging crap, just advice and or knowledge please.



take a pill dude, they are just joking...  if they wanted to make fun of you, hey would dog your spelling *(appresiate....)*

its a public forum... you gotta expect people to make fun... its just the way it is... if you cant take it, I suggest you go to a G rated Love forum where they hug each other and sing kum by ya... now thats mockery...


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyway...

I had a guy come in the other day to get his photos developed after having shot a car show in Vegas. Some guy there detailed his camera body with painted flames. It was the most beautiful camera I'd ever seen. I have since then had a sort of obsession with getting another camera body so I can have a backup to safely experiment with painting on.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 30, 2008)

I do remember seeing some bright pink or canary yellow camera on this forum once. Can't for the life of me remember where but it was a custom paint job...


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 30, 2008)

I once looked into a company that cut custom leather to apply on older film bodies. It was available in many colors and prints as well as exotic skins. I thought of covering my F3 with snake skin. That's all, just thought about it. (sorry to hijack, had to get that out)


----------



## usayit (Oct 30, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> I once looked into a company that cut custom leather to apply on older film bodies. It was available in many colors and prints as well as exotic skins. I thought of covering my F3 with snake skin. That's all, just thought about it. (sorry to hijack, had to get that out)



easy one... I use them all the time

www.cameraleather.com


Can you just order a white Nikon lens???  The trouble is going to be far more than its worth


----------



## manaheim (Oct 30, 2008)

Ed. said:


> i'm enjoying seeing that you guys joke around in this thread, but this could be viewed as mockery to some people, i'd appresiate you to stay on topic or stay out, no offence to you, no slinging crap, just advice and or knowledge please.


 
I always love it when the new guys tell me how to behave around here.

It was a joke, dude.  You know, intended to make you laugh.  I know... bizarre concept.

I swear the full moon must be out.  Everyone on TPF is @#$@)(#$ grouchy these past couple days.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 30, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Now I have no idea, but I would think it would be really expensive to do that. You might be better off just buying this one: http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/701396/0?keyword=white,nikon#6314759


 
Damn. That's one great looking lens right there. I want a white 70-200 2.8. 

Imagine the ego boost we'd all have with that thing....um.....pointing out.



Ed. said:


> i'm enjoying seeing that you guys joke around in this thread, but this could be viewed as mockery to some people, i'd appresiate you to stay on topic or stay out, no offence to you, no slinging crap, just advice and or knowledge please.


 
I'm enjoying seeing that you can quote around in this thread, but this could be view as mockery to some people, I'd appreciate (sp?) you be able to take a joke and go off topic every once in a while, no offence to you, take some of the crap, and take the humorous advice when it's given

~Michael~


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 30, 2008)

personally the getting flames getting painted on comment made me laugh.

but anyways, i think it'd be really sketchy to attempt to paint a lens


----------



## Ed. (Oct 31, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> take a pill dude, they are just joking... if they wanted to make fun of you, hey would dog your spelling *(appresiate....)*
> 
> its a public forum... you gotta expect people to make fun... its just the way it is... if you cant take it, I suggest you go to a G rated Love forum where they hug each other and sing kum by ya... now thats mockery...


 
I'm suprised any new members stay around at all if the Veteran members post like this to simple requests, Thanks for those who helped, i personally don't need this, so i won't be visting this forum again, see ya.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 31, 2008)

Ed. said:


> I'm suprised any new members stay around at all if the Veteran members post like this to simple requests, Thanks for those who helped, i personally don't need this, so i won't be visting this forum again, see ya.





pffff.... ya... okay .... see ya....

if ur looking for serious answers you might want to ask questions about photography instead of asking questions about how to make your camera look like a cheap slut.....


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, very interesting thread.  About this.....



Alleh Lindquist said:


> hahaha! I hear it will even increase the quality of your photos if you get a custom paint job on your lens.


No one can beat my camera.  I just put a wing on the back (mounted stupidly upside down too) and a thick heavy body kit.  I also put a NOZ sticker on the side of it.  My camera will take the best photos and beat any other camera out there.

 :mrgreen:

So now we've gone away from ricing out our cars to ricing out our cameras......


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 31, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I always love it when the new guys tell me how to behave around here.
> 
> It was a joke, dude. You know, intended to make you laugh. I know... bizarre concept.
> 
> I swear the full moon must be out. Everyone on TPF is @#$@)(#$ grouchy these past couple days.


 
Am I rubbing off on people?



Ed. said:


> I'm suprised any new members stay around at all if the Veteran members post like this to simple requests, Thanks for those who helped, i personally don't need this, so i won't be visting this forum again, see ya.


 
I'm sorry, it's my fault. I'm rubbing off on people.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 31, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Wow, very interesting thread. About this.....
> 
> 
> No one can beat my camera. I just put a wing on the back (mounted stupidly upside down too) and a thick heavy body kit. I also put a NOZ sticker on the side of it. My camera will take the best photos and beat any other camera out there.
> ...


 
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Put a big "LA BAMBA!!!" sticker across the top of the windshield... oh wait, cameras don't have windshields.  DAMNIT!!!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 31, 2008)

take it easy guys...ed is right!
custom paintjob adds at LEAST 3 megapixels to any kit.
just like stickers on a hyundai adds HP


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 31, 2008)

manaheim said:


> ... oh wait, cameras don't have windshields.  DAMNIT!!!



YET.


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 31, 2008)

There are a few companies that make sleeves that fit snugly on a lens and come in many colors including white and camouflage. I think they are mostly made for long telephotos, but do a search and see what you find.


----------



## hankejp (Oct 31, 2008)

I mounted a little statue of the Virgin Mary on my Flash mount.  It's a great diffuser.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 31, 2008)

I just dropped my camera 3" and added a body kit.  This camera handles like a dream.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 31, 2008)

And I got these sweet chrome spinner lens caps for all my glass.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 31, 2008)

GeneralBenson said:


> And I got these sweet chrome spinner lens caps for all my glass.


----------



## hankejp (Oct 31, 2008)

GeneralBenson said:


> And I got these sweet chrome spinner lens caps for all my glass.


 

hahaha,  Do you got the fuzzy dice hanging off the lens?


----------



## Dao (Oct 31, 2008)

Do anyone know how to swap the engine ... from Nikon D700 to my Xti?


----------



## manaheim (Oct 31, 2008)

You know, if you paint your camera red... it will go... FFFFAAAAAAASTAAAAAAAH!!!

10 points to anyone who gets that reference.


----------



## AF44 (Oct 31, 2008)

you guys are assholes

i love it :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 31, 2008)

BAHAHA.. i added a street glow kit to mine,  now I get cool lighting in my pictures... and just because it looks so bad ass,  the other cameras run away when I pull up to the studio....


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 31, 2008)

aw you guys made him mad, remember the internet is a serious place


----------



## manaheim (Oct 31, 2008)

You know, I _knew_ there was some reason I learned how to use photoshop.


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 31, 2008)

lovin the neons on your glass!!  looks fast


----------



## Garbz (Nov 1, 2008)

manaheim said:


> You know, I _knew_ there was some reason I learned how to use photoshop.



Oh wow you hotted up your 18-200mm f/high-reallyhigh. That's right up there with people buying those Hyndai Excels and throwing on a bonnet scoop.


----------



## KD5NRH (Nov 1, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Oh wow you hotted up your 18-200mm f/high-reallyhigh.



I need a firmware update that changes the display to something like "f/ludicrous" or "pinhole" at certain settings.

But seriously, if I had a good reason to detail strip a lens anyway, I'd look at using Duracoat or something similar on the body tube; it's much tougher than paint, available in a lot of colors, and an ideal coating is thin enough to meet most moving-parts tolerances.

Besides, the camo pattern templates they offer would look really cool on a long lens for wildlife photography.  :mrgreen:


----------



## pm63 (Nov 1, 2008)

To be honest: do you REALLY care what colour your lenses are as long as they get the shot? Is it not going through more trouble than it is worth to try to find/paint white ones?

Or switch to Canon and get some L's just for this reason!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> lovin the neons on your glass!! looks fast


 
Hawt baby... totally hawt. 



Garbz said:


> Oh wow you hotted up your 18-200mm f/high-reallyhigh. That's right up there with people buying those Hyndai Excels and throwing on a bonnet scoop.


 
Exaaaaaaaaaaaactly!


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 1, 2008)

This could be the beginning of a camera photoshop thread.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ actually that looks really slick.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 1, 2008)

i pimped mah g2, its got reeeeeeemz, neonz, and some flame decals, mah cam is the ill
its a pretty bad edit but it was the best i could do in 5 minuits and using only about 3 cents worth of photoshop cs3


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ haha, nice rimzzzz man lol
I like the neons too


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 1, 2008)

wow just found this one.. he pimped his out with a body kit:


----------



## AF44 (Nov 1, 2008)

dude that rebel is so pimp it makes D3's turn heads haha


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 2, 2008)

i got hydraulics on my XSi.  Everytime i press the shutter half down, it hops out of my hands.


----------



## KD5NRH (Nov 2, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> why aren't there pink fuzzy& Flowery princess cameras for women, and camouflage for guys?



It does seem strange; in every other market for pro and semipro equipment there seem to be pink, silver, psychedelic, and other color schemes that nobody could be taken seriously while using.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

Ya know.....I think I need a Pink AE-1


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 2, 2008)

I decided it's time to start a thread with photoshopped cameras. If anybody wants to contribute. I started it with a psychedelic 40d!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143713


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 2, 2008)

Man, if it wasn't for new people on the internet, how would threads like this ever get started?  My thanks to the OP for stopping by.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 2, 2008)

I like to tape underpants onto my lenses.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2008)

I slapped on a CAI recently and it gives a nice deep throaty note as I zoom in and out.  My next planned mods are a Mugen side skirts and a CF lens cap.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I slapped on a CAI recently and it gives a nice deep throaty note as I zoom in and out. My next planned mods are a Mugen side skirts and a CF lens cap.


 
 Mugen decals on my D300 would be so HAWT.


----------



## Dao (Nov 2, 2008)

hum .... I thought Mugen only made performance parts for Honda ..  I did not know about they make parts for Nikon now. 

(From what I learned, the founder of Mugen Motorsports is Hirotoshi Honda ..  so you know his relationship with Honda ...)


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2008)

Dao said:


> hum .... I thought Mugen only made performance parts for Honda .. I did not know about they make parts for Nikon now.
> 
> (From what I learned, the founder of Mugen Motorsports is Hirotoshi Honda .. so you know his relationship with Honda ...)


 
Hey I once saw Mugen stickers on a Ford Escort.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Hey I once saw Mugen stickers on a Ford Escort.



:lmao: that is just to make it look faster, trust me.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> :lmao: that is just to make it look faster, trust me.


 
Well, you KNOW 90% of these kids with the decals all over their car have done absolutely NOTHING to mod the performance of the car anyway. They just figure everyone will THINK they have.

Bolt on a body kit, splash some logos on it, and don your perfectly flat-brimmed white Nike hat... sideways.

Yeah boyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeee......  :lmao:

I swear if my daughter ever brings one of those kids home I'm gonna buy a shotgun.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Well, you KNOW 90% of these kids with the decals all over their car have done absolutely NOTHING to mod the performance of the car anyway. They just figure everyone will THINK they have.
> 
> Bolt on a body kit, splash some logos on it, and don your perfectly flat-brimmed white Nike hat... sideways.
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you are saying, I tell ya some times I am half tempted to build my self a sleeper and make them all look like fools.....but I spend too much money on my cameras do do it....


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> I know exactly what you are saying, I tell ya some times I am half tempted to build my self a sleeper and make them all look like fools.....but I spend too much money on my cameras do do it....


 
My car almost _is_ a sleeper.  Problem is all these kids know what my car is... but most people wouldn't.  It's a 2004 VW R32.  If you're not really paying attention, it mostly looks like a nice Golf... but it has a 240HP 6cyl engine, AWD, 18" wheels, yadda yadda.  Plus one small mod that give it an extra 10 HP at the wheels.  Zippy little thing and blows the doors off most cars on the road... even in the snow.   Gotta love AWD.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

I was planning on dropping a small block 350 in my '91 cavy and converting it to RWD but that never came to fruition due to the guy I bought it from withholding the title. I ended up getting rid of the cavy. 


...


I think we is off topic. :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> I think we is off topic. :lmao:


 
Gee, ya think??? 

Ok, we'll stop.  Remind me and I'll open up a thread in the just for fun area about the guy I know who put a V8 in a Triumph Tr6 and twisted it in knots.


----------



## Battou (Nov 2, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Gee, ya think???
> 
> Ok, we'll stop.  Remind me and I'll open up a thread in the just for fun area about the guy I know who put a V8 in a Triumph Tr6 and twisted it in knots.



That had to suck, post pics if ya got'em.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 3, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I swear if my daughter ever brings one of those kids home I'm gonna buy a shotgun.



The rate kids are doin that crap nowadays, you're better off buying it now :lmao:


----------



## usayit (Nov 3, 2008)

just hang a bat next to the door and invite the youngster in for a quick introduction.

Honestly, I would rather a daughter of mine get into a car of all show and no "go" rather than a car with gobs of output and a driver with little to no experience/maturity.   Speed kills, Stickers and body kits don't.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Gee, ya think???
> 
> Ok, we'll stop.  Remind me and I'll open up a thread in the just for fun area about the guy I know who put a V8 in a Triumph Tr6 and twisted it in knots.



I know a guy who put a 454 in an MGB. Now that this must be a kick in the pants. If you got on it, it would twist the frame so bad, you would get squished.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 3, 2008)

How about this one?  The *ultimate camera mod*... gold plated Nikon with alligator skin seats:






All rights belong to the originator of this pic, as it is not mine.


----------



## Dao (Nov 3, 2008)

Man.... . I am sure ...  I can take award winning pictures with that gold camera.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2008)

Dao said:


> hum .... I thought Mugen only made performance parts for Honda ...


 I only mentioned Mugen because I recently purchased a gently used Honda Civic Si (EP hatch).  It's my first Honda so I got on a couple of forums to see what's what.  Damn..... had no idea what a sub-culture there is with these cars.

I know a guy back in high school who dropped a 454 'Vette engine in a Austin-Healy 3000 bug eye.  Sumbitch would fly.

I think this thread got off topic by the second or third post.  :lmao:


----------



## Dao (Nov 3, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Hey I once saw Mugen stickers on a Ford Escort.




Maybe that person mod his/her Honda so much  that ...    it looks like a Escort now.


----------



## Dao (Nov 3, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I only mentioned Mugen because I recently purchased a gently used Honda Civic Si (EP hatch).  It's my first Honda so I got on a couple of forums to see what's what.  Damn..... had no idea what a sub-culture there is with these cars.
> 
> I know a guy back in high school who dropped a 454 'Vette engine in a Austin-Healy 3000 bug eye.  Sumbitch would fly.
> 
> I think this thread got off topic by the second or third post.  :lmao:



Maybe this thread need to move to Off Topic section ...


----------



## roadkill (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm putting curb feelers on my D80.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 3, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> i got hydraulics on my XSi. Everytime i press the shutter half down, it hops out of my hands.


 
LOL


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> your not a hipster are you? With your little scarfs and hipster old man hats driving around in your VW.!!??:shock:
> 
> 
> hipsters ruin stuff for me, I once thought a VW would be a nice car. The good thing about Ricers, is they will rice almost any car. So its not like they ruin the image of one car. Hipsters, ricers and old people really dominate the market.


 
mmmm... I don't think so? What the heck is a hipster? 

I don't think I even own a scarf. 

I'm a bald mid-30s IT executive.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ya, I have been holding back from taking over this guys thread, with car talk, but I can't take it anymore. I am going to start a thread about all stuff car related. I'll post the link in a minute


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1427638#post1427638


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Hipsters those people who try be cool hippies or something and wear vintage clothes and stuff. Girls wear their little hip scarfs and little hip glasses and put a little flower in the dashboard of their beetle. The other day I some guy driving his VW and wearing on those old man golfing hats hhaha.


 
hahah... no, that wouldn't be me I'm afraid. I dress in LL Bean and Eddie Bauer crap, mostly.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 4, 2008)

I've got an old man hat.  I love that thing.


----------



## smithphoto (Nov 4, 2008)

pm63 said:


> To be honest: do you REALLY care what colour your lenses are as long as they get the shot? Is it not going through more trouble than it is worth to try to find/paint white ones?
> 
> Or switch to Canon and get some L's just for this reason!



The only advantage to white is that if you shoot in broad daylight (sports photographers specifically) then black lenses can build up heat inside and actually build enough pressure to ever so slightly warp the lens. (says my professor any who)

Oh, btw, my D20 has a spoiler. I just think of it as a wind powered image stabilization. Especially useful when shooting going around a curve at 100+mph


----------



## Garbz (Nov 4, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> How about this one?  The *ultimate camera mod*... gold plated Nikon with alligator skin seats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh seen that one. Custom made F2 for a rich client. It's funny though that Nikon actually produced some similar styled ones as commemorative cameras later like the limited edition Gold FA






OH MY GOD that is the most retarded censorship I have ever seen. http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/credits/***old/index2.htm This is where you want to go to see the GoldFA. Btw the three letters which are ***ed out are "f a g"


Either way what you really want is green lizard skin (also made custom by nikon apparently):


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 4, 2008)

^^------ the sticker denotes the unit passed the hideous looking camera test


----------



## manaheim (Nov 4, 2008)

Those passed stickers always struck me as bizarre, though I suppose they kinda figured people would remove them.  People like my wife never remove those things... she yells at me when I peel off those clear plastic things they put over surfaces in new cars.  My wife is a freak.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 5, 2008)

God they are always the first thing to come off. Why would you stare at the flaking sides of your iPod screen when in 2 years you'll toss it and replace it anyway. They put those there to protect in shipment, not to so the consumer puts up with the uglyness.

Incidentally I miss the Passed stickers. Old camera gear used to have it. Seems like they don't care about quality control anymore.


----------



## Battou (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Haha yeah, manufactures weren't messing around when they said a camera passed inspection, considering we still have those cameras 40 some years later and they still work:thumbup:



+ friggen 1

I have a few cameras that still have their QC stickers on them and they are thirty to forty years old. They would take awesome pictures...if only I knew how to take an awesome picture....


----------



## manaheim (Nov 5, 2008)

Garbz said:


> God they are always the first thing to come off. Why would you stare at the flaking sides of your iPod screen when in 2 years you'll toss it and replace it anyway. They put those there to protect in shipment, not to so the consumer puts up with the uglyness.
> 
> Incidentally I miss the Passed stickers. Old camera gear used to have it. Seems like they don't care about quality control anymore.


 
My wife is a little loopy, but I love her anyway.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 6, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> I know a guy who put a 454 in an MGB. Now that this must be a kick in the pants. If you got on it, it would twist the frame so bad, you would get squished.



I saw a guy who put a cadillac northstar v8 in a pnontiac fiero.  It was bad ass.  and I had a friend who put a built 800 horsepower Mitsu Talon setup into a 1994 4-door purple hyundai elantra.  It did a 10 second quarter and routinely humiliated new C7 corvette z06's at teh track, with it's 4 door purple fury.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 6, 2008)

GeneralBenson said:


> I saw a guy who put a cadillac northstar v8 in a pnontiac fiero.  It was bad ass.  and I had a friend who put a built 800 horsepower Mitsu Talon setup into a 1994 4-door purple hyundai elantra.  It did a 10 second quarter and routinely humiliated new C7 corvette z06's at teh track, with it's 4 door purple fury.



Haha, ya gotta love smoking the race cars.


----------

